# DIY inline reactor



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

I went to Home Depot to try to piece together the parts of a typical DIY inline co2 reactor. I was unable to find the parts - does anybody here have the same experience as me? I'm just wondering if those who are posting DIY tutorials/videos are finding the parts easier at a Home Depot in the US or something...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*diy reactor*

try lowes they have way more pvc piping .
also look up cerges reactor build it uses a ro/di canister and some pvc tubing 
maybe try posting what u are trying to build someone may have the parts u are looking for ...
good luck 
tom


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

cb1021 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I went to Home Depot to try to piece together the parts of a typical DIY inline co2 reactor. I was unable to find the parts - does anybody here have the same experience as me? I'm just wondering if those who are posting DIY tutorials/videos are finding the parts easier at a Home Depot in the US or something...


You should be able to find everything at home depot besides clear tube's/pipe, they have clear tubes/pipe but they would not work since they are too thin and are light protectors.

You can just use all PVC instead, the only reason for the clear tube/pipe is for visual reference; all other parts needed are at any home depot, lowes, etc.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have never been able to find the parts needed at home depot or Lowe's. I know a place in Scarborough that has all the parts needed and more. Or you could do as Tom suggested and build a cerges reactor instead.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> I have never been able to find the parts needed at home depot or Lowe's. I know a place in Scarborough that has all the parts needed and more. Or you could do as Tom suggested and build a cerges reactor instead.


All that's needed is PVC tubing, bushings, elbows, and air line tubing. All available at any home depot or lowes... and then if you wanna add bioballs or whatever thats probably the only thing you cannot get at home depot.

Can you share your source with us in scarborough?

I have seen clear tubing/pipe from Plastic world but nothing reasonably priced like PVC.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> All that's needed is PVC tubing, bushings, elbows, and air line tubing. All available at any home depot or lowes... and then if you wanna add bioballs or whatever thats probably the only thing you cannot get at home depot.
> 
> Can you share your source with us in scarborough?
> 
> I have seen clear tubing/pipe from Plastic world but nothing reasonably priced like PVC.


I'm not sure how you use the bushings but I use end caps with a threaded hole like the Rex Grigg reactor. 
I get the parts from Thora Plastics. They are great to deal with. Use the side entrance not the main doors.
http://www.thoraplastics.com


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> I'm not sure how you use the bushings but I use end caps with a threaded hole like the Rex Grigg reactor.
> I get the parts from Thora Plastics. They are great to deal with. Use the side entrance not the main doors.
> http://www.thoraplastics.com


There are many different types of bushings which is probably what throws people off, but you can get ones with threads already in them on the top so you can attach your barb to inlet/outlet. I attached a link to show you what I mean :http://thespaworks.com/sites/thespaworks.com/files/imagecache/product_full/las438-247.jpg

Thanks for the link though I will check them out!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The picture you showed is the same as an end cap with a threaded hole and I've never been able to find those at Home Depot or Lowe's. I guess it's just my bad luck but i just go to Thora now.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> The picture you showed is the same as an end cap with a threaded hole and I've never been able to find those at Home Depot or Lowe's. I guess it's just my bad luck but i just go to Thora now.


Interesting; I guess it just depends on location? I really don't know, but I've purchased them at the Brampton location multiple times.

Thank you for the Thora link though, they have everything you need in one place making it much easier. Thanks a lot!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright - glad I posted this. Thanks for chiming in. Da GF is going to kill me for running so many aquarium missions.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I built one out of all pvc and had to go to 3 different home depots to find all the right size parts. pain in the ass but it got done. they dont seem to restock plumbing stuff very often there. There is a reason why you constantly hear people say "F***ing Home depot" while shopping there. I found home depot to be much cheaper then Lowes for all that stuff as well


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

When I was shopping around for my PVC project, Home Depot was the worst. The closest one told me that he had no 1/2" fittings. The second one was better with some fittings but just the basic stuff. Lowes had stock but once more, it was just the basic stuff. Rona was the best out of all three and was the cheapest. I had to go to Rona twice because after my first visit, I revised my project because they had fittings that HP and Lowes did not.


----------

